# Sydney Harbour Suicide



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Bruce is driving over the Sydney Harbour Bridge one day when he sees

his girlfriend Sheila about to throw herself off.

Bruce slams on the brakes and yells "Sheila, what the hell d'ya think

you're doing?"

Sheila turns around with a tear in her eye and says, "G'day Bruce. Ya

got me pregnant and so now I'm gonna kill myself."

Bruce gets a lump in his throat when he hears this. He says "Strewth

Sheila..... Not only are you a great shag but you're a real sport

too."

And drives off.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

good 1


----------

